

Base Your Business On An Irrational Behavior - npguy
http://statspotting.com/base-your-business-on-an-irrational-behavior/

======
maxharris
None of the things the article cites are actually irrational.

In fact, the only thing that's irrational here is the article itself and the
confused view of "rationality" that it relies on.

Having friends, and wanting to share messages and photos with them is
perfectly rational, and so is finding an easier way to do that.

"An emotion is an automatic response, an automatic effect of man’s value
premises. An effect, not a cause. There is no necessary clash, no dichotomy
between man’s reason and his emotions—provided he observes their proper
relationship. A rational man knows—or makes it a point to discover—the source
of his emotions, the basic premises from which they come; if his premises are
wrong, he corrects them. He never acts on emotions for which he cannot
account, the meaning of which he does not understand. In appraising a
situation, he knows why he reacts as he does and whether he is right. He has
no inner conflicts, his mind and his emotions are integrated, his
consciousness is in perfect harmony. His emotions are not his enemies, they
are his means of enjoying life. But they are not his guide; the guide is his
mind. This relationship cannot be reversed, however. If a man takes his
emotions as the cause and his mind as their passive effect, if he is guided by
his emotions and uses his mind only to rationalize or justify them
somehow—then he is acting immorally, he is condemning himself to misery,
failure, defeat, and he will achieve nothing but destruction—his own and that
of others."

\- Ayn Rand, Playboy interview, March 1964

~~~
npguy
Agree, the examples are not great. I started the post to highlight the
possibility of looking for irrationalities but ended up quoting the wrong
examples. Will do a follow-up soon.

Thanks

